

Thom Yorke distributes new album via BitTorrent Bundle - zodo123
http://www.radiohead.com/deadairspace/tomorrows-modern-boxes

======
morb
So, I decided to buy the album, but first I downloaded the "free bundle" as
they call it. It's the free sample of the work. It downloaded without problem
with my client of choice (rtorrent).

Then I paid for the full bundle, paid, got the torrent containing all the
files, and was surprised it doesn't work with rtorrent ("could not parse
bencoded data"), or btpd ("bad data from tracker"), or BitTornado ("[Errno
http error] 402: 'Payment Required'").

qBittorrent is the only client that worked with the full, paid-for .torrent
file.

Bugs need to be filed...

That's just a heads-up for Linux users, I'm sure that the official BitTorrent
client works without problems on just-works platforms.

~~~
steren
I could download it without issue using Transmission for mac.

------
Ryanmf
I love that Thom and Nigel continue to experiment in this space, and having
been previously unfamiliar with Bundle I was pleasantly surprised to see that
several of my favorite artists/labels have released material via this channel
in recent months.

But I'm not sure if I really see the benefit of this (for artists or
listeners) over e.g. Bandcamp, and the more I dig into BT's messaging about
Bundle[0] the less I feel I understand about the overall strategy.

[0][http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/06/16/bittorrent-bundle-
hits...](http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/06/16/bittorrent-bundle-
hits-100-million-downloads-and-streams/)

------
steren
I downloaded it after payment, using Transmission, but I struggle to
understand how they can protect the sharing. If, as said in the help page [0],
they are limiting the number of times a torrent can be downloaded, this breaks
the idea of torrents.

[0] [http://bundle-
help.bittorrent.com/customer/portal/articles/1...](http://bundle-
help.bittorrent.com/customer/portal/articles/1697610-what-is-a-protected-
torrent-?b_id=3886)

